# Wife Swap to show horse beating



## Mr_Ed (19 April 2007)

TV Scoop reports that Channel 4 may well find themselves in trouble on Sunday as they are to broadcast footage of a nine-year-old girl beating a horse with a rake in Wife Swap. The programme, due for broadcast this Sunday, shows the reclusive Wroathe family swapping wives with the Martins.
Read more at:
http://www.tvscoop.tv:80/2007/04/wife_swap_to_sh.html


----------



## charlene (19 April 2007)

I would not be happy with this being shown, children and adults alike already have little respect for animals without seeing a spoilt brat doing this.  Too right 'what sort of message does this send out?'


----------



## Tia (19 April 2007)

Oh my!  I did chuckle at this commentary.....

 [ QUOTE ]
Later in the show, we see the young girl mounting the horse by using its mane for leverage.  

[/ QUOTE ] 
How else are you supposed to get on a horse without a saddle.....doh!!

I haven't seen this episode yet....but it sounds like melodrama to me at this moment in time.  Time will tell though.


----------



## Sooty (19 April 2007)

Yes - those horses look really miserable and abused...


----------



## kayleigh_and_rocky (19 April 2007)

Yes, i too after reading that think its a bit of a melodrama....


----------



## FMM (19 April 2007)

If they think that holding onto the mane is abuse, then I await with interest to see what the rake beating turns out to be ...


----------



## harrihjc (19 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh my!  I did chuckle at this commentary.....

 [ QUOTE ]
Later in the show, we see the young girl mounting the horse by using its mane for leverage.  

[/ QUOTE ] 
How else are you supposed to get on a horse without a saddle.....doh!!

I haven't seen this episode yet....but it sounds like melodrama to me at this moment in time.  Time will tell though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I read that, I wonder what they would think of all those that pull their horses manes!? Horse mutilation??


----------



## Mid (19 April 2007)

The girl sounds a brat, but I've a feeling that it's being exxagerated... When is wife swap on, I'd like to watch it!


----------



## StrawberryFish (19 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
The girl sounds a brat, but I've a feeling that it's being exxagerated... When is wife swap on, I'd like to watch it! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think you've nailed it there.
Kid doesn't appreciate her pony "old but not dead!" I would never have described my old pony like that - she was like gold dust to me!!  (although I did used to push her out of the way with a broom - she would just barge through me otherwise - eek, does this make me cruel...?)


----------



## Jemayni (20 April 2007)

The "wife" in the program is Paula Wroath shes one of those parelli instructors..... In the land of the carrot stick, I can hardly imagine the daughter being a horse beater!


----------



## GTs (20 April 2007)

I have referred to many horses as old but not dead - done the same for people too!


----------



## Sooty (20 April 2007)

There is a medical name for it - T F Bundy. Totally f***ed but unfortunately not dead yet. It is often seen on patients' charts, apparently...


----------



## WelshRareBit (20 April 2007)

LOL maybe the rake beating is being curry combed!


----------



## StrawberryFish (20 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I have referred to many horses as old but not dead - done the same for people too! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nice


----------



## archoak (20 April 2007)

T F Bundy. Totally f***ed but unfortunately not dead yet.

Totally describes my mother-in-law and before you all shout at me she told me I was 'unchristian and would be punished' when we told her I was pregnant with twins (16 years ago) and OH and I weren't married.  She now has alzheimers and doesn't wake up when we visit her in hospital (at least I go!).


----------



## Tharg (20 April 2007)

What time on Sunday?.  Would the RSPCA have seen the episode before commenting on it.


----------



## Mr_Ed (21 April 2007)

In response to stories that suggested a nine-year-old girl beat a horse in this Sunday's edition of Wife Swap, Channel 4 has issued a statement.
See:  http://www.tvscoop.tv:80/2007/04/channel_4_comme.html


----------



## StrawberryFish (21 April 2007)

lol - all of this (for some reason) reminds me of an incident when I was younger. I was schooling my horse (our school is next to a road) when he started bucking and plunging and trying to get rid of me, I managed to pull him up and got off him, as it was unlike him and I thought - he could be in pain. As I got off he spun round and tried to kick me - twice, so I wacked him on the ass with my whip. Don't get me wrong - I meant it and I was not about to get kicked by a metal shoe wearing, half tonne beast when I was alone at the yard. He stopped still once I hit him and I then heard a lady shout at me from the road. She had stopped her car and got out to watch and then said she was going to report me to the RSPCA!!! Funnily enough I didn't hear anything from them, but it just shows how easy it is for non-horsey people to misinterpret things sometimes.


----------



## Emma27 (22 April 2007)

wife swap was on E4 last night and the womans name was Briget, is this the same program? i watched it all and i didn`t see any evidence of animal cruelty


----------



## conniegirl (22 April 2007)

not sure what they would think of my yard then, i pull ponies manes regularly (cant plait long manes), and yes if a half ton pony tries to bite, kick or squash me then they are going to get smacked or an elbow in  the ribs!


----------



## MagicMelon (22 April 2007)

I think people should probably watch it first before deciding if its a cruelty case or a melodrama. You cant really comment on something that we havent seen......

I think its on C4 tonight at 8pm?


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (22 April 2007)

What a little cow! I cant stand spoilt little sods like that.   If my possible future child mistreated one of the family horses like that i would make a big point about it be totally wrong thats for sure!

Though you are right mm, should see it first, but it just doesnt sound too nice on the outside


----------



## asbo (22 April 2007)

well the rake is a poo fork, pmsl


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (22 April 2007)

Well i have to say, that little girl is a bit of a little cow, she was unkind in her manner towards those horses just then


----------



## kayleigh_and_rocky (22 April 2007)

Really???  Tbh if i'm gonna be p*ssed off its at the fact the media is wasting time claiming THAT is cruelty when there really is GENUINE cruelty going on everywhere.  Spolt brat maybe but cruelty, get real!


----------



## StrawberryFish (22 April 2007)

Well - that was hardly cruelty!
She just pushed it out of the way!!!


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (22 April 2007)

I would hardly say it was cruelty at all! And it wasn't like she used the points of the shavings fork she used the flat side! She didn't seem too spoilt at all either IMO.


----------



## giggles mum (22 April 2007)

No I don't think so either. Off on a tangent here but I think her parents should have been more prepared to give the school she went to a chance.


----------



## belly (22 April 2007)

I also thought she said "old ...not deaf" not dead as was said. Glad the pony had a rug on when she stood on his baclk in wellies!!! Mind you he did nt look too bothered, but would like to see her do it on a pony she didnt know!! evil grin!!


----------



## Onyxia (22 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Really???  Tbh if i'm gonna be p*ssed off its at the fact the media is wasting time claiming THAT is cruelty when there really is GENUINE cruelty going on everywhere.  Spolt brat maybe but cruelty, get real! 

[/ QUOTE ]
*claps* Maybe someone should send them the pics of CALA's latest rescue greyhound so they can understand what cruelty really is.


----------



## StrawberryFish (22 April 2007)

I acted more spoilt than her when I was 14 
	
	
		
		
	


	




ops: !!
This was a case of the media picking and choosing quotes and exaggerating circumstances to make a story!


----------



## Sugar_n_Spice (23 April 2007)

I saw that, and I was shocked! When she was trying to mount, she was kicking the horse in its flank and stomach. She had no respect for the hprses, and was beating them with a fork. The stables were also in appauling conditions. I wanted to complain, I just never got around to it... lol


----------



## suesmith (27 April 2007)

My daughters &amp; I saw it. The young girl is poo picking a field shelter &amp; shoves her pony about 2-3 times hard on the front of the shoulder.

Pony wasn't doing owt wrong IMO, just having a mooch about.

As to the pulling mane bit, that was fine ~ 

Standing on its back in wellies concerned me more!!


----------



## JenniferWroath (23 February 2011)

suesmith said:



			My daughters &amp; I saw it. The young girl is poo picking a field shelter &amp; shoves her pony about 2-3 times hard on the front of the shoulder.

Pony wasn't doing owt wrong IMO, just having a mooch about.

As to the pulling mane bit, that was fine ~ 

Standing on its back in wellies concerned me more!!
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I'm Jennifer Wroath, I am the one you are all talking about. I'm now 13 years old.

Wife swap had cut and changed so much it can't be called a reality tv show. I still have the horse I "Hit with the rake" I've had her for five years now. She, (From what I can remember) had the lady cornered in a stable, I pushed her away with the flat side of the rake because I know what she is like and she was about to try to bite the lady. I love her so much and I would never hurt her. My pulling the mane was a means of getting on, I was only just learning and was not good at vaulting on just then, but that's how you learn, if the horse really cared then she would have moved or kicked me. I stood on her back for a few seconds, not hurting her at all. 

She is my pony now and is a hard horse to handle, I do parelli Natural-horse-man-ship. I love her more than anything else, I would never hurt her. I had to protect the woman from being bitten, it was a normal thing to do, I used whatever means it took to get her away, she can be unpredictable and I made sure not to hurt her, I mean, seriously, did she look bothered to you? 

They didn't show the good bits they filmed me doing, just the bad bits and made them worse. I am not a spoiled brat, I am everything but. I am a vegetarian, I campaign for the BUAV and am a very caring person. It upset me to hear horsey people talking about others like them this way without knowing the full story. 

And please don't hesitate to ask me some questions, I would love to answer them, I hope I have answered most of your questions. 

Thanks, Jen.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (23 February 2011)

well i didn't see the show which is a shame as i quite like it normally. How long ago was is on?
I can't comment on what you did or didn't do but tbh, you sound like a really nice girl and very eloquent. You have put your side over really well. i believe that these programmes are edited to make the best tv and often at the expense of accuracy and correct context. 
Also, you certainly don't sound like a spoiled brat.


----------



## brighteyes (23 February 2011)

chestnuttymare said:



			well i didn't see the show which is a shame as i quite like it normally. How long ago was is on?
I can't comment on what you did or didn't do but tbh, you sound like a really nice girl and very eloquent. You have put your side over really well. i believe that these programmes are edited to make the best tv and often at the expense of accuracy and correct context. 
Also, you certainly don't sound like a spoiled brat.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.  This is an old post resurrected very gently, too.


----------



## JenniferWroath (24 February 2011)

chestnuttymare said:



			well i didn't see the show which is a shame as i quite like it normally. How long ago was is on?
I can't comment on what you did or didn't do but tbh, you sound like a really nice girl and very eloquent. You have put your side over really well. i believe that these programmes are edited to make the best tv and often at the expense of accuracy and correct context. 
Also, you certainly don't sound like a spoiled brat.
		
Click to expand...

It was ages ago, I think 2007.


----------



## Flicker (25 February 2011)

Hi Jennifer - that took guts coming on here to put your side of the story forward.  And I have to say you did it more sensitively and articulately than a lot of adults on the forum!

Well done for all your charity work - I also donate to BUAV and I think they do an amazing job.

If you are a vegetarian, please make sure you include enough protein and calcium in your diet because your body is still growing and changing and you need to make sure you are giving it everything it needs.

Good luck for the future and hope you enjoy your cheeky pony for many years to come!


----------



## MagicMelon (25 February 2011)

Lol, I didnt see that coming - the kid from the show commenting on here!!  I missed the episode so cant comment further.


----------



## Nailed (25 February 2011)

that articles dated april 2007?

Lou x


----------



## JenniferWroath (25 February 2011)

Flicker said:



			Hi Jennifer - that took guts coming on here to put your side of the story forward.  And I have to say you did it more sensitively and articulately than a lot of adults on the forum!

Well done for all your charity work - I also donate to BUAV and I think they do an amazing job.

If you are a vegetarian, please make sure you include enough protein and calcium in your diet because your body is still growing and changing and you need to make sure you are giving it everything it needs.

Good luck for the future and hope you enjoy your cheeky pony for many years to come!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, It's a shame I can't watch it again, I would like to see it as I have forgotten it. I do remember watching it back in the aftermath though, I only realised what they can do with a few wrong words from an eight year-olds mouth afterwards and was amazed. It has definitely changed my view on these sort of programs forever.


----------



## JanetGeorge (26 February 2011)

JenniferWroath said:



			Thank you, It's a shame I can't watch it again, I would like to see it as I have forgotten it. I do remember watching it back in the aftermath though, I only realised what they can do with a few wrong words from an eight year-olds mouth afterwards and was amazed. It has definitely changed my view on these sort of programs forever.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry - they do it with adults too!   I did a program called 'Blood on the Carpet' for the BBC about 12 years ago - they opened with me calling my ex-boss a *******wit!  (he was, but ....)  It took a solid 3 hours of interviews and them pretending to switch the camera off to get it!  And I should have known better!

And just yesterday my very experienced rider was threatened with the RSPCA by a loony tunes onlooker at stallion gradings - my colt was being SUCH a tit for the vetting that it was too dangerous for them to complete flexion testing - he gave the little t*t one good smack!


----------

